# Delicious seafood!!



## AndaluzMirlo (Jun 8, 2012)

Foody paradise here in Spain!


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

I think half your fish got stuck on the grill.  :-D


----------



## RichardsTPF (Jun 8, 2012)

> I think half your fish got stuck on the grill.  :-D


:lmao:


----------



## AndaluzMirlo (Jun 8, 2012)

We marinade the fish in a lemon and oil base dressing and cook on a barbecue at a high heat, where the fish sticks to the plate. (charcoal Spanish style), we don´t eat the skin and this is supposed to look that way and underneath is the meat which is soft and juicy, perfecto!

I do know how to cook you know.


----------



## AndaluzMirlo (Jun 9, 2012)

Just realized what you said, I actually removed half to show people the cooked meat underneath.


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah but I don't know how it taste like


----------



## manny212 (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahora tengo hambre !! Haha


----------



## AndaluzMirlo (Jun 9, 2012)

Has the flavors of the marinade, which was fresh lemons from our orchard in the blender with 2 cloves of garlic, parsley and olive oil, you get a really nice flavor from the charcoal also.

I love the quality of food in Spain compared to when I lived in the US and in Scotland.


----------



## Anjelinaa (Jul 19, 2012)

It seems that the fish was cooked well. I&#8217;m bit greedy of sea food and I believe that the dish would taste good.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am very jealous.

I live in the Midwestern US with no access to real fresh seafood.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 19, 2012)

AndaluzMirlo said:


> Has the flavors of the marinade, which was fresh lemons from our orchard in the blender with 2 cloves of garlic, parsley and olive oil, you get a really nice flavor from the charcoal also


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2012)

This made me really hungry! So I believe that means the photo works!
Man I miss Andalucía... 

Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 19, 2012)

AndaluzMirlo said:


> Foody paradise here in Spain!



Yummy! and nicely shot except for the blown out egg white! Tone that down to about a 240 white.. and it would fix it.  That does look tasty!!!


----------

